# “Siegfried Slays The Dragon” From Act 2 Of Wagner’s “Siegfried”



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

An article describing Siegfried’s slaying of the dragon, Fafner and how thanks to this act he finally accomplishes the task of gaining the ring. This also being one of the major points in Wagner’s cycle of operas known as “The Ring”. As for this particular scene, it is one which I recommend to all those who are just starting to enjoy opera or are seeking to do so. As it allows us to experience the full strength of dramatic opera, including action as well as the power of Wagner’s music . 

It is in act two of “Siegfried” that Siegfried (tenor), the main character of Wagner’s “The Ring”; finally faces the moment he has been preparing for all his life. It being in this act that Mime finally brings Siegfried to the cave where he will face the dragon, Fafner to not only test his father’s sword which he so skillfully put back together but his own powers which he recently became aware of. Siegfried, for his part however is unaware of certain aspects of Mime’s scheme, such as the fact that he plans to use him to kill Fafner; so that he might steal the ring of Nibelung which Fafner is guarding. The ring of Nibelung, naturally being the one which allows the individual who should own it to control the world. 

Mime however is also concerned with Siegfried and it is therefore after he accomplishes the task of slaying Fafner that he plans to give him a brew which will instantly put him to sleep so that he might kill him with his own sword. Mime being most deceitful in his ways which in all truth would prefer for Siegfried and Fafner to end up killing each other which would leave him with all the spoils of the battle. 

It is once Siegfried is left alone in front of Fafner’s cave that he calls out to him, to come out and engage him in mortal combat. Siegfried blowing on his horn to awaken the slumbering dragon, who in reality is a giant who has managed to transform himself in to a fire breathing dragon. Fafner, upon hearing Siegfried’s horn wakes up yet tells him to go away only to hear that Siegfried has come for a show down and will not back down. Fafner feeling annoyed steps outside his cave and it is then that Siegfried sees the dragon and though he is not afraid, he is impressed with its cheer size and apparent strength; as he surveys his opponent. The music at this point being most intense as Siegfried and the dragon are about to face each other, as the drama increases. 

Siegfried in all however is enthusiastic about the upcoming battle and though he senses the danger, has no trepidation about him what so ever as he goes in to it; like a child who is but playing a game with a certain element of danger yet feels that he is more than capable of dealing with his foe. The clash commences as Siegfried does his best to keep to Fafner’s sides where he perceives his weak point to be and it is after a battle which goes on for a few minutes that he manages to plunge his trusty sword (which he has dubbed Nutung) with all of his strength in to the heart of the beast. All in a most dramatic fashion as Wagner captures the intensity of the action with a score which allows us to feel the terror of the moment along with its brutality.

Siegfried thus slaying the dragon Fafner, who dies yet before doing so; tells Siegfried of the value of the ring and what plans Mime has in store for him. Siegfried sees that in his last moments the dragon is wise and takes his advice apart from letting his blood touch him which gives him the power not only to communicate with birds but to read the thoughts of others. As for Wagner’s music during this tender moment between Siegfried and the dragon which almost makes Siegfried sorry he killed Fafner; it is one of lament. Siegfried even gaining a measure of respect for the one whom he was pitted against while growing even further in disdain for the dwarf Mime; who had raised him. 

Siegfried, at this point despite regrets has become the hero he always wanted to be yet there is still the matter of Mime, whom he has been told wishes his death in order to get a hold of not only the ring of Nibulung but the treasure which is now his; after having killed the dragon. Siegfried is left weary after the battle, as can be expected and in search of something to quench his thirst. Mime however has anticipated Siegfried’s condition and it is with a brew that he approaches yet Siegfried manages to read his thoughts, as if Mime were speaking them out loud and even questions Mime; who grows terrified and confused. Mime wonders, how Siegfried can know that which he has told nobody. As it has but circulated in the waves of his thoughts. All in fact is true of his plan yet how is it possible that Siegfried is wise to it and perhaps he should even hold not only his tongue in check but his mind from exposing his ideas of betrayal. 

It is once convinced of Mime’s intentions through his own thoughts that Siegfried, wastes no time in doing away with Mime with the help of his trusty sword which once again helps him eliminate an enemy. This in fact meaning, Siegfried has earned his freedom to go about the world in search of the adventure he had always dreamed of. It is also then that through further conversation with the birds about that he is informed of one of the loveliest women ever known. She in fact being nearby yet she is protected by a ring of fire, to keep all those whose boldness be not up to the task of crossing this deadly barrier of flames. Siegfried however is the one who has no fear in him and holds no doubts in his mind that no such fires will prevent him from conquering this woman; whose beauty is one to be unrivaled by any. 

Siegfried then after having been told what awaits him departs with the music once again capturing the spirit of this most valiant youth. As he continues to make his way in a world which he now more than ever is anxious to explore and conquer. I, in my opinion have always felt that this particular opera captures what I perceive to be the real sentiment of both the German and Nordic mythologies which inspired the tale of Siegfried. Wagner’s score presenting its listeners with a genuine Teutonic mood which portrays the bombastic style of those inspirational legends.


----------

